# Timber rattler



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw this a couple of weeks ago in an oak bottomland. Its pretty rare to see one this big, he was about 4.5'.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Interesting shots.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice shot! Like the color contrast.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what a gorgeous snake! ...beautifully colored. you didn't kill him, did you?


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

*Rattler*

Beautiful pics, looks kinda like a Canebreak Rattler - very nasty disposition, and very toxic also. GC.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

That face has a "dare you!" on it.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Really like that first shot. Did you hear him or see him first?


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

That's a beautiful snake....cool pictures.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

My buddy almost stepped on him. He stayed pretty calm the whole time, just lay still and never rattled. Its a protected species so he's still out there. Canebreak rattler and timber rattler are the same species, just different names.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Had a buddy lose his dog to a Timber Rattler last week! They are awesome looking, but pack a punch! Great pic.

Late,
Cox


----------



## james_1960 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Timber Rattle Snake; Crotalus horridus horridus, and the Canebrake Rattle Snake; Crotalus horridus atricaudatus are indeed different snakes. The timber rattle snake being a more northerly and easterly resident.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Nicely done...*

This is just about a perfect scenario for the mono/color effect you used. Since the snake blends in so well with it's surroundings (as your friend found out) "coloring" it really makes it stand out. Did you try one coloring the whole snake?


----------



## Ally Gator (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pictures. How far away were you from the snake?


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I didn't have my camera with me so another guy took the pictures, he was about 6' away.


----------

